# Flood pics............... from 1968



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

What with all the problems with flooding in the UK, it reminded me of when I was a lad wwwwwaaaayyyyy back in 1968 and the Bristol floods. 
Photos taken by my late father on a bellows Voigtlander 35mm camera (manual focus) from a dingy.

And yes amongst the photos you will find a fully laden artic lorry that was 'washed' down a street. The paving stones were lifted by the force of water.

Anyway less of my babbling and enjoy.

http://s653.beta.photobucket.com/user/Naranto/library/Bristol Floods 1968


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Some good history there and great pictures.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

As a Bristolian, very interesting thanks for sharing. 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great photos, thanks for posting.

I never knew about the Bristol floods until a few years back when i sorted out some house insurance for a chap in one of the garages down Whitehouse. He lived in a nearby village and was flooded, and told me tales of the state of Bristol. 

Got back in the office and looked at the pictures, couldn't believe the extent and depth of it!


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Some good snaps there, my dad grew up in Bristol so he'll appreciate seeing these


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

My pleasure folks!

Some background to the pics.

Such was the speed of the water that my grandmother had to be rescued from her front room. The tide mark on the side of my grandparents home (pic 12 & 19) gives you an idea of the height of the water. Pic 16 is inside my grandparents home - they lost everything. Pic 18 is my grandfathers garden after the water had left.

We lived at the time, further up the road so only got about 2 foot of water. My parents tried to get to my grandparents house but the water was like a torrent so they had to turn back. A few people unfortunately lost their lives. 

For anyone who know Bristol it is in Bedminster along Marksbury Road/Somermead. The small stream that burst was the Malago.

That's me in pic 14 as a lad of thirteen, stood in front of my two uncles. At that age it was an adventure but as you get older you start to appreciate the devastation and heartache of it all.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

cool pictures, would love to see present day pics to compare


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Google streetview is your friend 

Corner of Brixham Road and Marksbury Road
Marksbury Road (between Brixham Road and Somermead)
Somermead


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

That's not far from me. Wow. Hard to imagine all that flooding in parts I wouldn't think would flood easily but obviously landscaping has changed a fair bit. 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I got a mention, for the photos, on BBC TVs Point West last night


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Great photos, saw some of these on the news last night!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers, it was a bit of a surprise as I knew they were going to put it on their website, but had no idea it was going to be a small report on TV!

Facebook link:
 Here

I don't 'do' Facebook, but it was really nice to see it stirred the memories of others. Such is the power of pictures I guess.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Naranto said:


> I got a mention, for the photos, on BBC TVs Point West last night


Well done mate. I would love to see more old photos not necessarily floods.



sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Great pictures, your old man had the eye for it


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

excellent photography!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Now on BBCs Facebook

 Here


----------

